# Scout Cast Aluminum



## ShootnCoastie

What better way to end a crummy day? Receiving a slingshot in the mail a day early!

Just last Friday I cashed in my Big Gulp change cup at the Coin Star and was set to buy myself a new pocket knife. While getting ready to order online Saturday, lo and behold there was a new product email from SimpleShot. Three cast aluminum slingshots! Scout, Axiom Ocularis and Beanflip Ocularis.

Well... needless to say the new pocket knife got put on hold. All three looked awesome and the hardest part was picking which one. I had enough from my change cup to get only one and it was an extremely difficult choice. I have all three models along with the 1/2 inch aluminum Axiom and Beanflip slingshots.

"If you could only have one slingshot." kept ringing in my head and I would up going with the Scout. The Beanflip was an extremely close second. It's going to have to wait... for now.

The Scout Cast Aluminum is pretty much the same dimension as the injection molded models. The 'neck' area on the back of the grip, does feel like it's arched slightly more, not a lot, just slightly. The aluminum has a nice smooth, tackier grip as long as your hands are dry. It's not as heavy as it looks, it weighs just a tad more than a standard Scout. How does it shoot? Pretty much like every other Scout.

It'll be a little bit. But can't wait for the Beanflip.


----------



## Byudzai

Sweet man! It's a beaut!


----------



## pult421

Wow.


----------



## inconvenience

All three of the frames are of course gorgeous. I'm assuming Nathan made the masters. He really added some sexy curves to all of them.

I'm eying the Axiom. I don't really enjoy the Ocularis system on the HDPE models but I'm thinking it would be a lot more secure rubber against metal.

Anyway, congratulations!


----------



## ShootnCoastie

inconvenience said:


> All three of the frames are of course gorgeous. I'm assuming Nathan made the masters. He really added some sexy curves to all of them.
> 
> I'm eying the Axiom. I don't really enjoy the Ocularis system on the HDPE models but I'm thinking it would be a lot more secure rubber against metal.
> 
> Anyway, congratulations!


The Ocularis plug systems seems to be pretty solid. They've worked out pretty well in my HDPE and Aluminum slingshots. Only once did I have an issue with some thin Golds Gym bands I was testing on my original Axiom Ocularis. I think it was the pink or purple band. They slipped a little during a draw test after 'banding'. The good thing about the Ocularis plug system was that I was able to see it move into the fork. I switched to the larger bearings and no issues.


----------



## inconvenience

I guess the thing is once you learn to do a proper wrap and tuck where you fold the tongue over and wrap that too... everything else just seems to move around a lot.

I did love the system when I had just come back to slingshots though. And I was happy to give my Beanflip to my best friend recently as I've gotten him back into slingshots after a couple decades.

You know I think I may just go with the Aluminum Scout instead.


----------



## Ibojoe

Outstanding slingshot!


----------



## unkraut

Moin moin

DIY:


----------



## truthornothing

unkraut said:


> Moin moin
> 
> DIY:


That is on my list of things to learn to do


----------

